# Mexican Orange Dwarf Crayfish (CPO) is giving birth again



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Mexican Orange Dwarf Crayfish (CPO) is giving birth in my breeding box right now!

In fact, she is not delivering them and babies are not hatching. They have hatched about a week ago and were hanging on their mother. They are *landing *now 

As you might remember I had bunch of CPO babies. Unfortunately, they all died for now. I keep them in a good aquarium, but they might needed something I haven't given them.
The second time I miss 'landing' moment of babies and they all are gone.

The is a third attempt, I hope this time it will be better.

There are several baby crays that are on the ground now. The female is slowly swinging her abdomen to shake babies away ...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Some photos.*

It's how that babies look like.
Hint: Black dots are eyes


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Neat!, Great shots too.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow that is amazing! The babies must be very cute when they are walking around!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Wow that is amazing! The babies must be very cute when they are walking around!


They look like 2-week shrimps with bigger chest.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Guessing a good home for babies*

Almost all baby crays have landed today.

Having majority of previous bunch dead in that breeding box, I was looking for a new place to grow them today.

I decided to try different places.
So, I put them into *6 different tank*s, *left some in the breeding box* and put some into a *plastic box with no filter*, but good aquarium water.
Baby crayfish are located in tanks with ordinary water, soft and hard water.

The only problem with that is that I will not see dead bodies, crays are so small now. They will be alive or just disappear.
Let's wish them luck


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck Igor, and those are some crazy pictures you got!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you.

I keep 10 of them in a plastic box with some rocks on the bottom. So far so good, they all are alive.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck! I miss having baby crays.. I had a batch of electric blues soo soo long ago.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, babies are more fragile than adults by far


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

cool little guys just make sure you have lots of hiding places as i hear the little guys will eat each other when they molt.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

mrobson said:


> cool little guys just make sure you have lots of hiding places as i hear the little guys will eat each other when they molt.


I haven't seen them really attacking each other. Usually when they meet, they both jump out (got scared, as I see) simultaneously. 
I try to feed them carefully.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Igor, I understand some breeders use plastic drinking straws cut up into halves/qtrs as hiding places - dont know how they weigh them down - 

Nice shot of the babies.


----------

